# torn between two lights



## DankHobbyist (Oct 31, 2014)

The dilemma is either Gavita Pro 6oo (e) or pay $50 more and get 750 ouble Ended.  I am using Plasmas on both sides of whatever fixture I go with.  I got 5x5 tent and have both 3x3 and 4x4 trays.  I have about 7oo-8oo cfm being filtered on exhaust.  I hear so much about DE.  What reasons would I have for not getting the 750?  Should this be a no brainer.  It's being marketed as still being as efficient as any other 6oo when dimmed to 6oo.


----------



## lowrydergrower775 (Oct 31, 2014)

what is the main choice behind going with plasma? what is the full setup of your tent currently are you running hid?


----------



## DankHobbyist (Oct 31, 2014)

Plasma-  I chose because honestly I thought it would veg bigger area than equivalent in mh,  spectrum, lack of heat & bulb longevity.  Plasmas are getting cheaper- $850.

Currently I have some 220v lights but they are on at friends house and I only have 110 available.  I will be getting either of those lights ^^ $350-400 depending on what one I buy.


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 31, 2014)

Have you thought of LED?


----------



## DankHobbyist (Oct 31, 2014)

Never seen quality from led.  I am hopeful for plasma.  But anyone think the 600 pro would be better than the 750?  only 50 $ more.


----------



## kingsransome (Oct 31, 2014)

ive seen quality from LED, i think theres a few grows on here P jammers has 
just started a very promising grow also. hes trying a new light so fingers crossed he might 
be onto something. just food for thought. i know im watching closely.
from what ive read LED tech has come on a long way. getting away from
all the propaganda and silly early day figures.


----------



## Locked (Oct 31, 2014)

kingsransome said:


> ive seen quality from LED, i think theres a few grows on here P jammers has
> just started a very promising grow also. hes trying a new light so fingers crossed he might
> be onto something. just food for thought. i know im watching closely.
> from what ive read LED tech has come on a long way. getting away from
> all the propaganda and silly early day figures.



:yeahthat:


I am running two different LED fixtures and both have done very well so far.  LED Tech has come a long way. That being said, good LED lights are not cheap and Cheap LED lights are not Good. 

Here are some links to a couple LED Grows on here and a link to PJ's LED Tech Tricks and tips.   >>>>http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showpost.php?p=901216&postcount=4


----------



## DogBoy420 (Nov 1, 2014)

I'm a 100% LED grower now, with very good results as far as potency is concerned.

I just harvested a crop of Sugar Punch (grown with 100% LEDs) that gives the strongest high I've had in a long time.  I can't speak to the yield comparison with HID lighting, because I never grow the same strain twice in a row.  But my Sugar Punch is just as potent as $600 per ounce stuff that my sis-in-law gets from her Colorado connection.

LED (from the American companies like Area 51 and Apache Technology) has indeed caught up with HID in terms of producing good yields and great potency.  Other companies might make quality LEDs as well - but I can't say for sure.

But like Hamster said, good LEDs are not cheap.  And if you're planning on growing large volume, LEDs would cost way too much to cover a large growing space.  I can't imagine how much quality LEDs would cost to cover an 8x8 or larger space...


----------



## DankHobbyist (Nov 2, 2014)

I haven't talked to one shop that said led is as goods hps.


----------



## NorCalHal (Nov 2, 2014)

Dank...go with the 750 DE bulb, you will never look back. I just harvested a room of 1000 Gavita DE's and have NEVER hit so hard. Little over 2.5lb's per 4'x4' area.

I replaced 6 conventional 1000w lights with 5 Gavita 1000's to cover the same area.

Looks like the triq production increased also. I have not had it tested yet, but from what I can see and the feedback from the trim crew, it is a lot "stickier".
As long as you can control the heat, no better light in the market right now.


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 2, 2014)

Hey Dank,  Nor Cal Hal is an awesome grower and I would always take his advice. 

I just wanted to add that the grow stores don't know much about LED's yet.

I have a small shed grow so they work great for me so far. I have two different brands and enjoy them.


----------



## DankHobbyist (Nov 2, 2014)

NorCalHal said:


> Dank...go with the 750 DE bulb, you will never look back. I just harvested a room of 1000 Gavita DE's and have NEVER hit so hard. Little over 2.5lb's per 4'x4' area.
> 
> I replaced 6 conventional 1000w lights with 5 Gavita 1000's to cover the same area.
> 
> ...



I am worried about heat and headroom.  I have 5x5 tent and want to use plasmas beside it.  I am using a 1027 cfm fan and 950 cfm exhaust.  I also have some other fans for intakes.  
Any info you can give me on this would be appreciated.  Ultimately I would love to set up a 10x10 room but for now I am in tents.


----------



## DankHobbyist (Nov 2, 2014)

Rosebud said:


> Hey Dank,  Nor Cal Hal is an awesome grower and I would always take his advice.
> 
> I just wanted to add that the grow stores don't know much about LED's yet.
> 
> I have a small shed grow so they work great for me so far. I have two different brands and enjoy them.



With all due respective am not into leds.  I hope I got some quality lights going with plasma.  Would I do it again? Perhaps not.  I need  to get my grow on and then hopefully I can give just critique.  And then whoever reads this can believe it or not.  These forums are Rot full of dishonest ads and product bashing.  I am talking about all forums.  Seems like the sees banks are the operators.  I am very hopefully that the plasmas carry there weight.  Also hope I can carry mine indoor.


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 2, 2014)

With all due respect, that is fine. lol..  We don't have ads and we are as honest a bunch as i think you will find.   We want the grower to succeed.  There are some maybe that aren't honest but most of us are.


----------



## DankHobbyist (Nov 4, 2014)

If anybody has input on these 2 gavita lights would appreciate feedback.  Not interested in talking about other light systems or leds.


----------



## AluminumMonster (Nov 5, 2014)

I believe NCH is the only one here that is using the Gavitas. Most of us don't have the ceiling height to deal with the heat from these lights. Since they don't have A/C hoods you are gunna have a hard time in your little tent keeping temps in check.


----------



## umbra (Nov 5, 2014)

I have seen first hand what NCH's harvest looks like. Go with the 600w, because of the heat. The 750 will be overkill. Heat is more of an issue than the extra lumens for that space.


----------



## DankHobbyist (Nov 5, 2014)

Awesome thank you.


----------



## DankHobbyist (Nov 5, 2014)

Don't want to damage tent possibly.  Also easier heat management as I feel I do have adequate cooling plan regardless.  less headache I am sure.  Going with EL2 controller and 600e.  Just bummed cause want in on double ended.  One day...


----------



## DankHobbyist (Nov 25, 2014)

Just ordered gavita pro 600e SE.    ships early December.  I hope..


----------



## DankHobbyist (Nov 25, 2014)

It is I wanted the 750 DE.  But lots more heat then I want to mess with in tent.  600 good light especially sandwiches by plasmas.


----------

